# Dwarf Snakeheads "channa gachua"



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

I have been treating my two dwarf snakeheads with "Fungus Clear" for the last week. They seem to not be getting any worse. I was wondering if I should try using "Fungus Guard", it's by the same company(JUNGLE). Its ingredients: copper sulfate, potassium dichromate. Steps: do a 25% water change add the fungus guard and a teaspoon of sea salt.

What does everyone else think?

Thanks Again

"Who wants to live forever"


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

have you tried Melafx or anything other than the things you mentioned? I really don't think you should get the stuff if it is made by the same company.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Do you mean fungus eliminator? That stuff works very good (if you haven't tried it). My cudas are way more sensitive and it worked for them.


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Sad to say, but I lost one today to that damn fungus. I am treating the other one now with Pima Fix, hopefully this does the trick. Thanks Again.......


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't mix and match meds when you are treating your fish. Some meds can become toxic when mixed with another (unless it states that it's compatible with another med, like a lot of the Mardel products). Follow the directions and treat for the duration suggested by the manufacturer. If it doesn't work, do a large water change, put fresh carbon in for a few days, and then treat with another med.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

hope everything gets worked out man


----------

